# High but not crazy idle



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi all. My 95 ka24e runs pretty well. Have recently done the tune up stuff along with bg44k fuel treatment and de carbonizer, #210&208. Engine cold idle is about 1400 or so then comes down to slightly above 1000. Idles fine except when the air cleaner & housing are off and the idle fluctuates from 900-1100. Checked the MAF and TPS. I started looking for vacume leaks but so many lines and I dont know which ones should hold with the engine off so Hard to say there. Just having bought the truck recently, I dont recall the idle before I cleaned the throttle body and the MAF. I wanna say it started after that. Also, i get an annoying hum in the cab at this idle speed which I really cant stand. Thanks in advance YALL


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have the same problem on my KA24E after spraying cleaning solvent down the throttle body. Was I not supposed to do that? I was planning to check the idle air control valve. I figure the IACV-FICD Solenoid Valve or the IACV-AAC Valve got gunked up. I haven't gotten around to doing anything because the problem is only a little annoying and hasn't gotten any worse. How do you go about checking the MAF and TPS?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Cleaning out the throttle body is ok but you need to be careful of the MAS's hotwire which you can see through the small opening on the passenger side, top of the throttle body. If it's damaged, you'll likely get a trouble code with a poor running engine and will likely go into failsafe mode. 

To check the operation of the TPS, you'll need a scantool. To do a componant test of the TPS, procede as follows:

COMPONENT INSPECTION 
Throttle Position Sensor 


Start engine and warm it up sufficiently. 
Turn ignition switch "OFF". 
Disconnect throttle position sensor harness connector.
Check resistance between terminals 2 and 3 while opening throttle valve manually.
Throttle Valve conditions / Resistance at 25°C(77°F)
Completely closed / Approximately 0.5 k Ohms
Partially open / 0.5 - 0.4 K Ohms
Completely open / Approximately 4.0 K Ohms 

If NG, replace throttle position sensor.
To adjust throttle position sensor, perform "BASIC INSPECTION".

For the revised TPS adjustment procedure, refer Nissan Technical Service Bulletin #NTB99-053b.

To test the Mass Air Flow Sensor:

COMPONENT INSPECTION 
Mass Air Flow Sensor 


Turn ignition switch "ON". 
Start engine and warm it up sufficiently.
Check voltage between terminal 1 and ground.
Conditions / Voltage, V
Ignition switch "ON" (Engine stopped.) / Less than 1.0
Idle (Engine is warmed-up sufficiently.) / 1.3 - 1.7
2,500 rpm / 1.7 - 2.3
Idle to about 4,000 rpm / 1.3 - 1.7 to Approx. 4.0 

*: Check for linear voltage rise in response to increases to about 4,000 rpm in engine speed.

If NG, remove mass air flow sensor from air duct. Check hot wire for damage or dust.

IDLE SPEED SPEC. : 800 +/- 50RPM.

There is a pretty lengthy procedure and set of conditions to properly adjust the idle speed. I would suggust you refer to the idle speed adj. section in the FSM.


----------



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

Where can I find the FSM? I have a PDF version of what seems to be an exploded parts breakdown. Handy but not what I was hoping for.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I try to tell people on the proper way to clean a MAF. Use only ELECTRICAL CONTACT CLEANER or a cleaner specifically made for MAF hot wire cleaning; spray form only. This is the only thing you should use to clean your MAF. No windex, no carb cleaner, no brake cleaner, no rubbing alcohol, and NO Q-Tips.

You can get FSMs in PDF form here:
Nissan Service Manuals


----------



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

OK.sprayed carb cleaner to look for leaks, none found. Also, checked for codes. Getting 23, idle switch and 45, injector leak. So where and what is the idle switch? And would a leaking injector cause high idle? Again, engine idles well and steady. No stalling.


----------



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

UPDATE: I was checking the codes incorrectly. I was getting mode flashes and I thought they were codes. My code was a 32. EGR. I wen to pull it off for cleaning and I noticed a vacuume hose had split wide open. Hadnt seen the hose before other wise??? Any way. My idle is down fromm 1100 to 900-1000. I can live with 900. Is this more along the norm for an idle? Still plan to clean the valve. But will need more day light. Good chore for the four day weekend coming up.


----------

